# NY restaurant?



## Zac495 (Oct 9, 2008)

We're heading up to NY for a couple of days. What are some of your favorite restaurants in the city? Preferably near the theater district, but we can cab it. Not the most expensive, yet not cheap either. A bar is a must.  THANKS


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Oct 9, 2008)

Mi Nidito on 8th avenue somewhere around 48th.
Best Mexican food I have ever had.

Topaz - very good Thai food 57th between 6th and 7th


----------



## liborn2 (Oct 9, 2008)

*my secret places.*

Daniela Trattoria, if in a hurry and running for a show, under 1 hr. you are out of here.
728 8th Avenue
New York City, NY  10036
(212) 869-3585 phone
(212) 921-5070 fax
http://www.restaurant.com/microsite.asp?rid=325452&rpid=3406
pri fix: $24.95

BECCO    Lidia Bastianich restaurant..YUM..YUM, YUM
must make reservations allow time to enjoy the unlimited pasta dishes.
http://www.becco-nyc.com/
Our renowned unlimited table side service of our 
Chef's Three Daily Pasta Preparations
Lunch
$17.95
Dinner
$22.95


----------



## lynne (Oct 9, 2008)

liborn2 said:


> Daniela Trattoria, if in a hurry and running for a show, under 1 hr. you are out of here.
> 728 8th Avenue
> New York City, NY  10036
> (212) 869-3585 phone
> ...


Anther vote for Becco


----------



## Fitzriley (Oct 9, 2008)

Our absolute most favorite is in Little Italy, but if you can make it, I recommend Pellegrino's. Ask for Anthony and tell him Greg and Joni sent you. There is no bar to hang out at, but certainly one for drinks at dinner. 

http://www.littleitalynyc.com/pellegrinos/


----------



## Transit (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my favorites http://www.carminesnyc.com/


----------



## Laurie (Oct 9, 2008)

Carnegie Deli!


----------



## stevens397 (Oct 9, 2008)

Orso on 46th St - Restaurant Row.  Hard to get in pre-theater.  Hip, delicious reasonable and you'll often see a celebrity or two there - but very low key.  We love it.

Then again, asking about good restaurants in NYC could lead to the largest thread in TUG history!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 10, 2008)

THANK YOU! I'm going to see what I can book right now from your suggestions.  We leave today  - stay 2 nights. Going to see Wicked. I'll let you know where we ate and how the show was upon return!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 11, 2008)

well, i asked too late to get into any of the restaurants suggested. we ate at Palm which was good  - very good, not great. We ate at Mars (my son wanted to go). Absolutely disgusting.

Wicked was wickedly great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jme (Oct 13, 2008)

*after theatre dining*

We saw Wicked , and after the show we were starving, so we ducked in off the street into Bobby Van's on W 50th...right down W 50th a block or two from Radio City Music Hall, which was also on the way home from Wicked, if returning to Times Sq. area. 

Bobby Van's was amazing, and the food and service was perfect..... in fact my two upper teenage kids said it was "the perfect meal". I agree. It is definitely on the pricey side, BUT it was one of the best memories we have of NYC. My steak was awesome, one of the very best ever, and we were surrounded by waiters who did things non-stop for us the whole meal.....they were seen but not heard, so to speak.....again, perfect. 

I have also read some less-than-wonderful reviews on Bobby Van's, but I was shocked, as i don't know what could have happened. The wait staff is experienced and knowledgeable, and they never missed a beat. The menu is fantastic. 

There is also a cozy bar attached, just as you walk in, and it was packed....everybody laughing and socializing....looked just like a scene on TV....and the place is very attractive....lots of dark wood, beautiful lighting and ambiance. We'll definitely go back asap. 

Also recommend Carnegie Deli, as someone else did.....all the delis are good, but just be expecting a crowd, a long wait, a lot of conversation and noise once inside, and very little space. It's NYC, so just soak it in and have fun...if you do that, it's amazing...the food is definitely amazing. Marty (jme)


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife and I just returned from a great week in NYC.  We were treated to dinner by her cousin at Giando's on the Water in Brooklyn. Situated right on the East River, just south of the Williamsburg bridge with fantastic views of the Manhattan skyline and the Brooklyn and Manhattan bridges also! Good food.
Definitely a place to consider if want a special meal with a fantastic view.

http://www.giandoonthewater.com/location.html

Richard


----------



## joestein (Oct 13, 2008)

jme said:


> Bobby Van's was amazing, and the food and service was perfect..... in fact my two upper teenage kids said it was "the perfect meal". I agree. It is definitely on the pricey side, BUT it was one of the best memories we have of NYC. My steak was awesome, one of the very best ever, and we were surrounded by waiters who did things non-stop for us the whole meal.....they were seen but not heard, so to speak.....again, perfect.
> 
> I have also read some less-than-wonderful reviews on Bobby Van's, but I was shocked, as i don't know what could have happened. The wait staff is experienced and knowledgeable, and they never missed a beat. The menu is fantastic.



Bobby Van's is across the street from my office, but I never tried it.  I know that my boss likes it. I should go next time.

I usually go over to 52nd street for Bar Americain (Bobby Flay) when I am on the expense account.

Joe


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife and I used to go to Joe Allens right near the theater district.  I don't know if it is still open.  Many broadway stars used to eat there.  We saw Judd Hirsh and his family.  It was very much a family atmosphere, great food, and a separate bar area. Medium priced.  We ate at a Joe Allens in the London theater district and it wasn't nearly as good.


----------

